# IBS-D, Menopause and the Pill



## Louise65 (Jan 20, 2014)

I started going through menopause about 2 years ago - this past year has really "heated up" for me (hot flashes and irregular periods). I've suffered with IBS-D for over 30 years, and while I have a pretty good handle on it - during my periods - it's horrible. My mother told me that when she was my age, the same thing happened with her and her doctors put her on birth control. Now I'm reading that birth control, while it will help with regularizing my periods and decreasing the heaviness of them, may cause more IBS problems. I definitely don't want that!! I'm going to Italy for 3 weeks in April and I really want to get a handle on this before I go ---- anyone have a suggestion or a name for a good birth control pill that will help me? I heard that Yaz is not a good one - I want to avoid that!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Actually some IBS'ers find that BC pills can help their IBS calm down.... others find the opposite. I would give it a try and see how you do... ya never know ... could help.


----------



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

I've had a lot of good experiences with my current one: Ortho Tri-cyclen Lo.


----------



## Louise65 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions!! I actually went to my doctor yesterday to talk about it - and he wants me to first try progesterone to see if that helps the heaviness of the periods. He had also heard about women having more issues with IBS on birth control. And my age is also an issue (49) - I don't smoke, but there are risks being put on birth control. Awww the joys of being a woman!!!


----------

